# OLL trainer



## Roman (Nov 9, 2017)

After 6 years of cubing I decided it's time to learn full OLL. So I made this tool:

https://bestsiteever.ru/oll

There's a table with 57 cases grouped by shapes that you can mark for practicing:







During the session, you can click on the case name to get the picture, the setup, the alg (from Feliks' cubeskills PDF) and an alternative alg.


Spoiler: pic 2













Spoiler: pic 3













Spoiler: Hotkeys




Spacebar to control the timer;
Delete to delete last result;
Shift+delete to clear the session.




As always, there's a GitHub repository and, since it's pure JS, you can download the offline version.
Many thanks to @Lars Petrus for the Birdflu website that I used for obtaining the algs and @Faz for the cubeskills where I actually learned the OLL (suggested algs are also from cubeskills).
Feel free to leave your thoughts there and happy practicing!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2017)

I just did one but I'll do a few others since I don't have anything better to do


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 10, 2017)

Have you tried scraping the algs from Birdflu? (Maybe @Lars Petrus can also help with providing the algs directly?)


----------



## Roman (Nov 10, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Have you tried scraping the algs from Birdflu? (Maybe @Lars Petrus can also help with providing the algs directly?)



What I need is not just a lot of random algs for each case, but instead every existing alg up to 13 moves long which will be filtered afterwards. If the full set already exist somewhere, please lead me to this place


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 10, 2017)

Roman said:


> What I need is not just a lot of random algs for each case, but instead every existing alg up to 13 moves long which will be filtered afterwards. If the full set already exist somewhere, please lead me to this place


https://birdflu.lar5.com/ has every LL alg up to 17 moves long, and you can filter it to specific OLL cases with the selector thingy at the top. (There are some duplicates because of symmetry, but I don't think that should be a big problem.)


----------



## Roman (Nov 10, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> https://birdflu.lar5.com/ has every LL alg up to 17 moves long, and you can filter it to specific OLL cases with the selector thingy at the top. (There are some duplicates because of symmetry, but I don't think that should be a big problem.)



Exactly what I need!
Meh, I guess the only way to discover these websites is posting to SS asking people to generate algs for you...


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been using your ZBLL trainer and I love it! I've been wondering if an OLLCP trainer would be too much trouble. I'd help with this but I'm horrible with computers.


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2017)

It's released now, please check the first post


----------



## Roman (Mar 22, 2018)

Introducing the *Recap* mode






You can now go through the selected cases once to rehearse them quickly. Thanks to Arsid for mentioning it in his reddit post and bugybunny for pointing it out on the GitHub.
Should I also add this feature to the ZBLL trainer?


----------



## bugybunny (Mar 22, 2018)

Roman said:


> Should I also add this feature to the ZBLL trainer?



I would like that.


----------



## Dave_The_Dalek (Feb 11, 2019)

I really enjoyed using this trainer to learn and practise OLL, could we get programs for more alg sets like C(M/O)LL or VLS? I'm learning WV at the moment and I really miss having a program like this to properly practise the algs I've learned.


----------



## bigballerstatus (Feb 11, 2019)

god bless


----------



## Gavsters_Cubing (Jun 26, 2022)

You should add a setting where you can choose if you want to use a stackmat timer instead if the timer on there so we can type it in!


----------



## Maruf99 (Jul 8, 2022)

Roman said:


> After 6 years of cubing I decided it's time to learn full OLL. So I made this tool:
> 
> https://bestsiteever.ru/oll
> 
> ...


I know it should be a good one but I just came from there.but when I put the scramble for oll my f2l and cross is not even finished plz fix it or tell me how to fix it plzzzzz


----------

